# Seeking daily new 52 week lows



## OZvalue (28 July 2005)

Hi all,

I have been looking for a daily list of new 52 week lows on the ASX, and have not had much luck.   
Is there such a list available on the web?

Thanks much,

OZvalue


----------



## bvbfan (28 July 2005)

I'm guessing perhaps the tradingroom or ninemsn website might have that info.

But why 52wk lows?
Bottom picking is very risky, better of looking at 52wk highs, at least the trend is going the right way


----------



## ice (29 July 2005)

OZvalue,

The Financial Review lists rolling year highs/lows or at least it does in the weekend edition. 

However if you're looking at them as a trading aid I agree with bvbfan. 

I started my son an investment portfolio some time back and we only buy ASX200 stocks at a rolling year high. 
Result = +44% over the last 12 months. (Though to be fair that's probably only in line with the XJO over the same period.)

Thing is stocks with r/y highs tend to repeat in the lists.
So do stocks in the r/y low lists!


ice


----------



## Fleeta (29 July 2005)

Ice, well done that it a great achievement. So simple, yet so effective. And to think that people spend hours each day trading and coming up with complex strategies and you can beat them that easily...I wish I though of it myself.

It also kind of blows away my argument that a low P/E is good. I'm sure that many of these stocks had high P/E's.


----------



## OZvalue (31 July 2005)

Thanks bvbfan and ice.  I was able to find the info in the AFR and also at:

http://www.equitiesinfo.com.au/php/index.php

Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (31 July 2005)

I have the software to be able to identify the 52 week lows at any time and in any year (Over the last 10 yrs) you want.

Then I can lookforward a year and see how they are now performing relative to the year found.

Can also do that for highs.

I have 
BT MARGIN LIST
ASX 200
ASX 300
ASX 500
FULL ASX
ALL STOCKS BELOW $
ALL STOCKS BELOW $5

When I have time I'll run a comparison if you like to satisfy some curiousity!


----------



## brerwallabi (31 July 2005)

Here is one for you just look at the post below PEM is just coming of a 52 week low of 65 cents. My decesion on PEM bears no relationship to a 52 day low, dont normally look for 52 week lows - the most stupid thing I have heard of and why 52. There are many lows intraday, daily, weekly, monthly, between divendend (looked at that once). Is your trading going to planned on 52 day lows and tading up??? A 52 day low could be a lot lower next week, month or year.


----------



## tech/a (31 July 2005)

For interest just ran the FULL ASX.

The first search looked for those stacks that on 1/08/2004 had at sometime in the last 6 mths made (1/02/2004 to 1/08/2004) the highest high for the preceeding year (52 weeks).
The second was for the same in the lowest low.

*So 536 stocks had made a 12 mth high in the preceeding 6 mths.
Of those 536 stocks 378 closed higher Friday than they did 12 mths ago.

Of the 422 stocks that made a 12 mth low in the 6 mths prior to 1/08/2004
123 closed higher Friday than they did 12 mths ago.*

Next I'll try the ASX 200


----------



## OZvalue (31 July 2005)

Hi,

I adopt a strategy of buying low and selling high.  I am more comfortable with that than buying high and selling higher.

I only buy low-priced stocks that have strong fundamentals.  The 52 week new lows are just a starting point.

The 52 week high buying strategy will work well in a bull market (such as the cyclical bull we're currently in), but if you try that in a bear market you may not achieve the same level of success...

BTW, I am a U.S. investor and I use the free Reuters PowerScreener to screen for U.S. stocks using my own user-defined variables.  Is there such a programmable, free tool available for shares on the ASX?  I would like to search, for example, for shares fulfilling the following criterion:

Price < (2/3) * [(Curr Assets - All Liabilities - Preferred shares)/#shares outstanding]

Is there a free (or pay) tool available that can accomplish this level of screening?

Thanks much,

OZvalue


----------



## OZvalue (31 July 2005)

Please ignore the second half of my previous post.  I have begun a new thread with my question, and apparently cannot go back and edit that post anymore.

Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (31 July 2005)

OZvalue said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> I only buy low-priced stocks that have strong fundamentals.  The 52 week new lows are just a starting point.
> ...




OZ.

From the results I have your stratagy is as good as any.
Mainpoint being that you actually screen your universe of stocks.
From the short time I've spent on this,I would say thats the key to any success.

As for your second observation I also agree.
I do find it strange that traders of SHARES expect to be able to find a method that will perform just as well in a bull OR bear market---particularly when trading a method which is designed to profit from bullish trends.

These traders dont understand that one valid position in the market is not being in the market.----simply find an investment that performs well in these times.Could be one of a number of things.Futures,Property,whatever.

Think STOCK DOCTOR from Paritek can do that its not free and youd need a data supplier.


----------



## brerwallabi (31 July 2005)

So if a 52 day low is the starting point whats your next step when you have found your data how do you filter your buys do you use an indicator like ADX for the start of a big trend upwards. I guess we like to buy low and sell high but my own thoughts would be buy high sell high.


----------

